# B 29 frozen in time



## bobbysocks (Feb 27, 2011)

i looked but couldnt find where this was posted before. a B29 crashed in greenland during the cold war. 50 years later a group went up and attempts to fly her out.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFdFo9Yo0LI_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOf2LS5JGM8_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qg4cz2Rt8TM_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jan6-LdFdow_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-d6yEFhjXXg_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tJb-bmgBC0_


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 27, 2011)

Damn, what a documentary! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Glider (Feb 27, 2011)

So close so very close.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you for the links Bobbysocks!!


----------



## FlexiBull (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't believe it!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2011)

Very interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## magnu (Mar 3, 2011)

I remember watching this when it was first aired . The feeling of shock and horror lingered for a long while


----------



## ccheese (Mar 5, 2011)

I remember this also, what a shame they couldn't bring her home.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 5, 2011)

Still makes me sad...


----------



## johnbr (Mar 5, 2011)

Me to they were so very close.


----------



## javlin (Mar 6, 2011)

Man talk about close sheezz I would of cried.


----------

